# PENN Battle II ...



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

.
.
.
.
*PENN Battle II . . .*


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I picked up a battle 2 6000 with 9ft rod combo and can't wait to use it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Elgreco said:


> I picked up a battle 2 6000 with 9ft rod combo and can't wait to use it.


Very nice . . . Which rod did you get ?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Its a battle 2 combo. They make the 6000 available with a 7 foot rod and 9 foot rod. I went with the 9 foot rod because I already have (2) 7 foot rods. I'm pretty surprised the rod is only rated to 3oz. Its pretty stout. 4oz is usually the heaviest I use. I think it should be able to handle it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I like 9ft spinning rods for pier fishing, too. They are a nice combo, without having to go to a true "surf rod" !

Please post up your experiences with the reel and combo in this thread, when you get a chance to fish it . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Look into the 2k combo . IMO the rod was good all around but to heavy for my liking. I use a st Croix premier usually so probably just me . Long story short I bought the reel and have a med light airwave and a st Croix premier Med fast as well. Drum schoolies trout setup.I like the airwave better . The reel is amazing the only issue I have is the line comes off the beveled lip of the spool. Not the top of the spool but the bottom lip side of it which has made a mess of tangles and getting caught in the rotor/shaft . I'm not over lining the reel. I've been using Fire line 10lb braid. Now since after using for a couple months now I haven't had that issue . I'm thinking the line was to stuff at first and unspooling itself off the beveled lip . Only had this issue the first two weeks of owning it..drag is great for a small reel pulls in 28 in schoolies with ease . no flex in the frame , better line lay then the first model ,makes my 2500 stradic look bad... the only other thing i dont like is that the paint seems fragile to cosmetic wear . meaning not to scratch resistence. i use thus heavily but i take good care of all my stuff even use reel covers ,rinse etc i baby everything i own. maybe its me thus time since i have fished alot of rock structure from land latly and things do happen at night.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

When I first spooled it, you can see in the pic it laid pretty good. My shimano sedona was pretty bad until I put a washer in.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

mine lays the line fine as well. if you look in the pic right above the line tab lock theres a gold belveled lip . my line was sliping below that gold belveled lip for the first two weeks with the fireline braid. guessing it was just the line but wont know for sure untill i swap the line to diff brand . probly power pro this time around


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I use 20lb power pro in my 2500 sahara and 4000 sedona. No complaints. I spooled the battle with 20lb berkley big game.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

usually use power pro on everything I own this is only my second time using fireline the first time it was premature breakin (hi vis yellow)this time was just slipping off the spool.(all black line)the only other thing I don't like about the black fireline is the black dye comes off of it onto your hands. even after 2 months of usage.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Huge battle fan! I have the gen 1 4k,5k,6k and gen 1 conflict 2500. Now if any have read my earlier post about the conflict/battle swap, and look at the specs for the battle 2, your just paying for what I explained in those post! Swap spools on a conflict with a battle spool and there ya have it. Gen 2 battle. All battles are spooled with 20 lb spider invisi glo with a top shot of 50lb pp for a shock leader. I use them on penn prevails in size 8,10, and 11'. IMHO the 6k is to heavy. Great power and line retrieve but at almost 30 oz it's a little cumbersome. The 4and 5k exactly the same other than size and a little weight. Line retrieve is the same so it comes down to do you want a bigger spool or not. 4k is still light enough to toss lures but that's y I have a 2500 conflict. Strong, light, has a big knobby handle for better grip on the crank and it's still light enough to cast lures all day. I use it for freshwater as well. Great intermediate gear but should not be overlooked by the beginner.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

You are thinking of the battle 8000. The battle 8k is 30 ounces. The 6k is 22.1oz the 5k is 19.8.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Oops sorry fat fingers. And I was comparing the line retrieve and cranking power of the 4k against the 5k.


----------

